# WiFi network without WPA



## inject (May 2, 2011)

Hello, first of all, sorry for my English 

I have a problem with wireless connection. A need to make direct connection via WiFi. No keys, no wpa.

1 pc Linux Ubuntu 10.04, WiFi network is working well
2 pc FreeBSD 8.2

I'm trying to connect, but nothing

```
#ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0 ssid mik channel 1
#ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
#ifconfig wlan0 up
#/etc/rc.d/netif start
```

[cmd=]#ifconfig wlan0 list scan [/cmd] returns info about WiFi network on Linux.

*ifconfig* 

```
ral0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether 00:22:b0:e9:1e:8a
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <adhoc>
status: no carrier
..............

wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
ether 00:22:b0:e9:1e:8a
inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <adhoc>
status: no carrier
ssid mik channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g)
```

This manual http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html  used too, I can't solve my problem. What I'm doing wrong? Sorry if this is stupid question, I'm newbie using FreeBSD.


----------



## vivek (May 2, 2011)

What about /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf? Did you configure it properly?


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2011)

If you set everything with ifconfig(8), wpa_supplicant.conf is not used.  The use of netif is a little weird, though.  Might as well either do everything in /etc/rc.conf, or from the command line.  The only thing netif is probably doing is running dhclient.


----------



## cheme (May 3, 2011)

Hello,

Are you using the GENERIC kernel or a custom kernel? 

Add the following lines to the following files.

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_ral_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_ral0=wlan0
ifconfig_wlan0="SYNCDHCP"
```

Now reboot the system and see if you can connect to your AP.

P.S. If you can not connect to your access point, make sure the radio is actually enabled.  On my laptop it is the key combination Fn+F8.

Good Luck


----------



## inject (May 3, 2011)

Yep, GENERIC. 
I'll try this way later, thanks.


----------



## inject (May 3, 2011)

vivek said:
			
		

> What about /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf? Did you configure it properly?



As I know, it is needed when AP uses a wpa connection. I have to make direct connection pc-pc with no wpa.


----------



## wblock@ (May 3, 2011)

wpa_supplicant(8) also supports no encryption or WEP.  It is not WPA-only.


----------

